

OOP is not a failure, but the worst kind of success - bijupunalor
https://www.quora.com/Object-Oriented-Programming/Was-object-oriented-programming-a-failure/answer/Michael-O-Church?srid=1sA&share=1&utm_content=buffer1ebdd&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
mmaldacker
>It is as if mathematicians would start with axioms. You do not start with
axioms - you start with proofs. Only when you have found a bunch of related
proofs, can you come up with axioms. You end with axioms.

This makes no sense. When you write a proof, you're already using axioms, you
don't come up with them afterwards. Mathematicians usually start with
conjectures, then either proves them or shows them to be undecidable and can
be used as an axiom.

------
stevedekorte
"creator of the STL" Well he's certainly an authority on how things can go
wrong.

